# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  SoundSport Free, wireless earphones, Bose Corporation, Framingham, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bose Corporation

Home page - bose.com/en_us/products/headphones/earphones/soundsport-free-wireless.html

----------


## Airicist

Bose SoundSport Free Headphones | No wires. No stopping you.

Published on Sep 21, 2017




> You’re free to have your best workout when you’re completely free of wires. Bose SoundSport Free headphones are designed truly wireless and are packed full of technology that push performance to a new level. And they’re sweat resistant, so you can push even further, too.
> 
> Don’t let wires hold you back, go wireless with Bose SoundSport Free headphones. The completely wireless earbuds stay in your ear for a stable, comfortable fit. They provide clear, powerful sound to keep you motivated throughout your workout. Whether you get caught in a rainstorm or sweat in getting exercise, these wireless headphones are both weather and sweat resistant. Use them all day for up 5 hours of charge or take the charge case with you for an extra 10 hours. No wires. No stopping you.

----------


## Airicist

Bose SoundSport Free: Excellent AirPod alternatives

Published on Oct 5, 2017




> These totally wireless sports 'buds sound richer than AirPods and fit more securely, but they do cost more and aren't exactly discreet.


"Meet SoundSport Free, Bose's $250 AirPods killer"

by David Carnoy
September 21, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Samsung vs Bose: wireless earbuds showdown

Published on Feb 22, 2018




> The Samsung Gear IconX and the Bose SoundSport Free are two truly wire-free earbuds that haven't gotten as much buzz as Apple's AirPods, but are either earbuds worth investing in? That depends on how big you want to go. Senior Editor Lauren Goode reports in this episode of Versus.

----------

